# A unique type of modeling



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is a sad topic. And probably a controversial type of modeling. I was given an ok to post this.

If any of you know of an elderly shut in, go say hello. Let them know they are not forgotten.


Miyu Kojima Creates Miniature Replicas of Lonely Deaths

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

She's very talented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2018)

Man.....

They almost look like the old crime scene models the police used to produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man.....
> 
> They almost look like the old crime scene models the police used to produce.


Only better.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2018)

Haunting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2018)

We need to keep in touch.
The comments after say it all.
How many of us feel guilty for not keeping in touch.
I would have to raise my hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2018)

The last time that I tried to keep in touch, she slapped me.


----------

